# Anhand XML-Daten Grafik dynamisch erstellen



## swbfan (14. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Wie würdet ihr an meiner Stelle eine dynamische Grafik aus XML-Daten erstellen? Kennt ihr welche Tools, die das schon fix fertig können?

Ich hab da schon was von SVG gehört, aber ich halte nicht so viel von Plugins. Eine weitere Mögllichkeit wäre die dynamische Grafik mittels GD-Bibliothek in PHP zu erstellen, doch dann müssten die Daten "Zeile für Zeile" (also relativ kompliziert) eingelesen werden.

Was meint ihr?
Danke im Voraus für euer Bemühen!

Mfg aus Österreich, swbfan

EDIT:
----------------------------------------------------------
Beispiel für eine solche XML-Datei:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<TrafficReport>
	<Filter Id="15">
		<Name>POP3 traffic</Name>
		<Sent>677994</Sent>
		<Recv>3510996</Recv>
		<Day dt="030822 08:45">
			<Sent>10056</Sent>
			<Recv>29066</Recv>
		</Day>
		<Day dt="030822 08:50">
			<Sent>19765</Sent>
			<Recv>159349</Recv>
		</Day>
	</Filter>
</TrafficReport>
```


----------



## raddi (15. November 2003)

also ich würde da schon mit svg arbeiten

welchen server hast du für XML installiert?


----------



## flerli (21. Januar 2004)

http://www.w3.org/Graphics/SVG/

hier findest du alles zum SVG Format. Das Plugin ist mittlerweile schon sehr verbreitet.


----------

